

Tell HN: Apple now require a restore button for non-consumable in-app purchases - 10dpd

Just a heads up that Apple are rejecting apps containing in-app purchases that do not have an explicit restore button.<p>This leads to a terrible user experience. To implement this you either have to 1. Have an explicit Restore button that does nothing if the user has not already purchased a consumable item.<p>Or 
2. Make an additional server call everytime your user trys to buy an item-ie check if they have already purchased the item, then provide a button to enable them to restore that item if so.
======
zaptheimpaler
When your users try to buy an item, the app has to contact the server anyways.
Sending one more boolean from the client side and making the server to perform
one extra comparison is not costly or hard to implement.

~~~
10dpd
The problem is the user has to re-enter their password with each server call,
which will probably reduce the completion rate.

------
greyerzer
Are there any user-friendly alternatives to this? What is the problem with
implementation no. 2?

